
Jumpcut: macOS Clipboard Manager - xenonite
https://snark.github.io/jumpcut/
======
xenonite
Jumpcut has been around for a very long time. It does what it should very
reliably, is open source, and there is no feature you don't want to be there.
Perfect!

